# Hogg's IML Super 1-Andro log



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 1, 2022)

First of all, thanks to macedog and IML for letting me log this.

I noticed the strength gains that I got on the front end of my Lean AF log and kinda figured the 1-andro had a lot to do with it. In the past I got crazy strength gains with  other 1-andro products but the lethargy was kinda nasty. The 1-andro was only dosed at 50 mgs in the Lean AF and I got no lethargy. Anyway, I'm hoping 100 mgs will be better and still not cause lethargy. We'll see.

The main goal for me on this one is a big bench. I was all over the national record for my age before I tore my pec in 2020. Gonna try to get it back. I was really coming along on my last cycle and this should help a lot.

I will be starting this one Monday and will post more details tomorrow.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 2, 2022)

I still weigh 180. That was my goal in my last cut. This will be a lean gainer but I'm not going to try pack on a bunch of lbs. Mostly want to take lifts up.

PCT is pretty much over for me. I started TRT after the Lean AF.  I used some lgd 4033 while waiting for my appointment to get my testosterone checked and gained a little strength back. Gonna throw that in this one.

I will be using 2 pumps of Super 1-Andro for 100 mgs ed. Also taking 50 oral pregnenolone and 25 mgs DHEA to hopefully help with the joints. I'm keeping the the lgd 4033 in also but only taking 10 mgs. This should be interesting.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 2, 2022)

https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/16411807880825836782732952581905.jpg


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 3, 2022)

I did my first two pumps of Super 1-Andro together today to test for lethargy. The struggle with the 10 X 10 squats had nothing to do with that. A little weaker after the deload and dieting down probably. It wasn't bad, I failed on rep 99.
I'll keep ot the same next time....well.maybe 
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
195 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X8.5 shit! Next time
Cybex Torso rotation:
55 X25,25   R&L  G25
55 X25,25
55 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 4, 2022)

Did my one hour on recumbent bike today.
I outlined my training for this one.
Monday: leg day
Tuesday: recumbent bike
Wednesday: bench & bis
Thursday: delts & upright bike 
Friday: back & tris


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 5, 2022)

Good workout today. I might have had a little lethargy but wondering about the oral pregnenolone having a role in that. On trt this low I figured it will help my joint issues a bit. That seems to be working my knees aren't doing too bad after all those squats.

I should comment on how well the IML Super 1-Andro absorbs. Just put it on and you can put your clothes on like 5 minutes later. This is true of all the IML creams.

The Pause bench is to help my strength on the bottom of the movement and get my big freeweight bench back.

Chest & bis:
 Pause bench:
125 X5
130 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
185 X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
135 X 6
135 X6
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
100 X10
110 X8
120 X6
Cybex tri ext:
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 145 X   30    G30
L  145 X30
R 145 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 7, 2022)

I missed training yesterday and today. We're kinda snowed in and live on top a hill  with a one lane road. This is after we cleaned about four inches off the vehicles and stairs yesterday.
https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20220107_101724(1).jpg


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 10, 2022)

The snow is pretty much gone and and training is on! 
I'm using the super 1-andro just like it says. One pump in the AM and one at night. There's no lethargy this way. Doing two pumps at a time don't work for me too much lethargy.
I was tempted to do international bench day but stuck to legs.
POF leg day:
Squats:
135 X8
185 X5
205 X5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
225 X5
225 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
205 X6
Seated leg curls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Seated leg ext:
120 X10
120 X10
120 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 180 X 32 G32
    in 180 X32
Out 180  X32
Cybex Torso rotation:
55 X   25,25   R&L  G25
55 X25,25
55 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 12, 2022)

My legs are still sore from Monday. I think I'm going to do the pof leg training more. I did the the 2 grams of arginine akg that day and pumps where crazy when got to calves. 
Training was good today also. I thinking strength is going keep going up as I go. I did the hour on the recombinant bike yesterday. Usually that helps leg soreness more but I guess those angles were quite effective. Here's today's.
Chest & tris:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
205* X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
135 X 7 G7*
135 X7
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
62.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X 20     G20
L  165 X20
R 165 X20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 13, 2022)

I decided to just hit delts on Thursdays because I'm going to do POF training. There's more sets with this and doing cardio would be a bit much.

I had quit doing ohp because of having a bad click in my right shoulder. If I do them with a supinated grip(palms in) instead of pronated its not that bad. Started light and will work up. It's sad, I used to be really strong on these.

I had a separated shoulder when I was in the wreck and think it popped out and back in when I tore my pec. Might eventually see an osteopath but hate the idea of wearing a sling again.

POF delts:
Ohp:
50 X10
60 X8
70 X6
Leaning lat raises:
20 X  10,10   R&L
20 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
70 X 10,10   R&L
70 X10,10
70 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
60 X  10,10  R&L
60 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Shrugs:
135 X 12    G12*
135 X12
135 X12


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm not really doing a ckd anymore. I eat a keto breakfast then take in some dextrose in my pre-workout. Postworkout I've eating a high protein carby meal. Upping muscle glycogen gives me better leverage for bigger lifts and that is the goal. I take ashwagandha with the keto meal because it helps with absorption of ursolic and oleanolic acid.

I think the pof training is going to help with that also. I fill out pretty fast training with the angles.

I think the 1-andro is going to be gold for this. Lifts are coming back pretty fast.
Back & bis:
Back ext:
 90*  X15
100 X 15
110 X15
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X5
Pullovers:
90 X10
90 X10
Reverse grip pulldows:
105* X10
110 X   8
120 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X 10 10 per arm
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X8   8 Per arm*
40s X  8   
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 17, 2022)

This wasn't an international chest day thing. I was snowed in again and managed to get to gym after the snow plow ran. My gym was closed tho so I had to go to Anytime fitness gym.
The racks were taken so I did the volume chest press thing. I failed on rep 99 again . Did a 5 rep with the 155 as a make up. I got really strong playing around with volume before we'll see. The 1-andro converts into 1 test and should help a lot. It has the same androgenicity as test and seems a bit more anabolic. 
Precor chest press:
105 X10
110 X10
115 X10
120 X10
125 X10
130 X10
135 X10
140 X10
145 X10
150 X9
155 X5
Precor flies:
90 X10
90 X10
90 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 18, 2022)

I got the 10 X 10 squats in today. Let's go Brandon!(haha couldn't resist)
I'm going to do 5 X 5 in the rack next week and see how the strength is. 
I think the 1-andro will help with the heavy lifts also. This is going to be an interesting experiment.
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
195 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X10
Cybex Torso rotation:
55 X25,25   R&L  G25
55 X25,25
55 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 21, 2022)

I didn't get to lift yesterday because of all the snow and power failure. We have a baby in the house and nobody went anywhere with the power out. Had to combine the two workouts today but it went pretty good.
Monday is still going to be chest day because it will be a week from the last one and I'm itching to try 5 X 5 with 225.

Back, bis & delts:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
90 X10
90 X10
Reverse grip pulldows:
110 X 10
120 X8
135 X5
Alternating curls:
30s X10   per arm(10)
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
45s X7   Per arm(8)
45s X 7 
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Ohp:
70 X10
80 X8
90 X6
Incline bench:
135 X7  G7
135 X7
Cybex lat raises:
70 X10,10   R&L
70 X10,10
70 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10 
Oh yeah, I did an hour on the bike Wednesday like always after leg day.


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 21, 2022)

Oof....long workout!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 22, 2022)

I didn't mention it yesterday but I'm up to 186 lbs. The glycogen from going more carby might have something to do with but steady getting stronger also.

If I get the 5X5 on the bench Monday I'll pyramid the weights the next week to see where I'm at.

I like the 1-andro. The gains so far are lean and hard.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 24, 2022)

International chest day went as planned. I guess I will be doing the strength test next week. 
Going to do 5X5 in the squat rack tomorrow and see where I'm at on those.
It's kinda sad that I can't do heavy deads good because I had the broken hips. It's awesome I can still do this tho.
Chest & tris:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X25   G25
L  165 X25
R 165 X25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 26, 2022)

I had a flat yesterday and one of the lugs was stripped so I ended up doing a buttload of of weighted vest deep squats at home.
My son-in-law did a plug on it today with it on. So I hit the gym. I got my full POF delt workout and the upright bike for 33 minutes with varying intensity. Legs were sore but not that bad.
POF delts:
Ohp:
80 X10
90 X8
100 X6
Incline bench:
135* X8    G8
135 X8
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10   R&L
20* X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
70 X 10,10  R&L
70 X10,10
70 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
60 X10,10    R&L
60 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Shrugs:
135 X15
185 X12
205 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 27, 2022)

Back & bis workout was supposed to tomorrow but I got it in today. The pumps were pretty wild. Replenishing glycogen has made my biceps almost a full inch bigger.
Back & bis:
Back ext:
100 X 15
110 X15
120 X15
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
90 X10
90 X10
Reverse grip pulldows:
110 X   10
120 X8
135 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X 10  per arm(10)
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X  8 Per arm(*8)
40s X  8
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Drop set
55 X10
42.5 X6
30 X6
27.5X6


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 31, 2022)

I had planned on getting 315 of Cybex but this wasn't bad. When I didn't get the 275 for 4 I changed it a bit. I will shoot for 235X5 next week and then try again. Pretty  good workout tho.
Chest & bis:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
185 X8
225 X6
275 X2
295 X1
305 X1
225 X 7  Make up reps
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
110* X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X27  G27
L  165 X27
R 165 X27


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 1, 2022)

Mission leg muscle fibers destruction. Mission accomplished. 
It wasn't POF because I want to do 5X5 in the rack but I do a lot of feet forward squats on the Smith anyway.
Leg day:
Squats:
135 X8
185 X5
225 X5
245 X5
255 X5
260 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
205 X6
Seated leg curls:
70* X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
125 X10
125 X10
125 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 180 X35  G35
    in 180 X35
Out 180  X35
Cybex Torso rotation:
60 X25,25   R&L  G25
60 X25,25
60 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 3, 2022)

Good delt workout today. The ohp will go up better as I go. This is doing it with a supinated grip and it si kinda in front instead of straight overhead. The 1-andro does keep strength going steady up.
POF delts:
Ohp:
80 X10
90 X8
100 X6
Incline bench:
145 X  6  G6*
145 X6
145 X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10   R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
75*X 10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
60 X10,10    R&L
60 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Shrugs:
135 X20  G20
185 X15   G16
235 X7      G8


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 4, 2022)

The IML 1-andro is pretty good for lean gains, striations and vascularity. The lighting here doesn't catch the striations very well but you can see the veins a little better.
https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20220204_165444.jpg
 This was more or less old an old POF bodybuilding workout. Nice pump!
Back & bis:
Back ext:
100 X 17  G17
110 X17
120 X17
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Reverse grip pulldows:
110 X10
120 X8
135 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10 per arm(G10)
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X10 Per arm(G10)
40s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 7, 2022)

Instead of 235 X 5 X 5 on the Cybex bench I did 245 and got it. Next Monday I'll pyramid sets again and try to get 315 X 1 at the end. Should be able this time. The IML 1-andro works well for strength at this moderate dose. No lethargy either.
Chest & bis:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
65*X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X30 G30
L  165 X30
R 165 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 8, 2022)

I did the 10 X 10 feet forward squats today. Tough work but I did it. Dropped the light Torso rotation just because I was done lol.
Hoping for a good 5 X 5 next week in the rack.
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
175 X10
185 X10
195 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 10, 2022)

I had an idea that the 1-andro might work well for strength when I asked to do this log. It seems to be working well.

The crazy androgenicity some say 1-andro has isn't true. It's actually the same as regular test and doesn't aromatize so there's no estrogen issues.

Using it exactly as the directions on the bottle say seems to whip the lethargy thing.
Putting it in a stack would be gold. This isn't a review yet but I do like the IML 1-andro.
Anyway, I did an hour on hour on my recombinant bike yesterday and had a good delt workout today.
POF delts:
Supinated grip ohp:
90 X10
100 X8
110 X6
Incline bench:
145 X 7  G7
145 X7
145 X7
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10   R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
60 X 10,10   R&L
60 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Shrugs:
135 X  20 G20
185 X16   G16
235 X 8  G8
Cybex low ab:
90 X 20.     G20*
90 X20
90 X20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 14, 2022)

I got the 315 X 1 so I'm happy. Wasn't exactly the way it was planned but still good.
I don't even want to talk about what I was getting before the pec tear but I'm going forward.
Chest & bis:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
185 X8
225 X6
275 X3
295 X1
315 X1
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X30 G30
L  165 X30
R 165 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 14, 2022)

I got the 315 X 1 so I'm happy. Wasn't exactly the way it was planned but still good.
I don't even want to talk about what I was getting before the pec tear but I'm going forward.
Chest & bis:
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
185 X8
225 X6
275 X3
295 X1
315 X1
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X30 G30
L  165 X30
R 165 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm in the last week of my IML Super 1-Andro run. Did legs yesterday and will do my regular recumbent post leg day bike thing today. I wish that I had done the squats in the rack sooner. The strength gains with this stuff are real.

The review will be good. There's a lot cool uses for this product. I kinda love lean gainers and being hard and strong.

Leg day:
Squats:
135 X8
185 X6
225 X5
245 X5
255 X5
265 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
125 X10
125 X10
125 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 200 X25 G25*
    in 200 X25
Out 200  X25
Cybex Torso rotation:
60  X 25,25  R&L  G25
60 X25,25
60 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 18, 2022)

I did this workout yesterday. Tomorrow should be my last day of the Super 1-Andro. Probably get another with the alcohol bottle rinse (I know I'm not the only one).
Gotta lot of good things to say about this.
Review soon.
POF delts:
Supinated grip ohp:
100 X10
110 X8
120 X6
Incline bench:
145*X 8G8
145 X8
145 X8
Leaning lat raises:
25 X 10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
60 X10,10   R&L
60 X10,10
Facepulls:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Shrugs:
135 X  20 G20
185 X 16 G16
235 X 8  G8
Cybex low ab:
90 X  23    G23*
90 X23
90 X23


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 19, 2022)

So tomorrow is the last day of the Super 1-Andro. I will try to get a good 5 X 5 on bench Monday tho.
Here's yesterday's workout. Not bad for a 64 year old huh? Yeah I recently had a birthday. I took the deads back out.
Back & bis:
Back ext:
100 X15   G15
110 X15
120 X15
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Reverse grip pulldows:
110 X10
120 X8
135 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10 per arm
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
45s X 7Per arm(G7-8)
45s X7
Cybex preacher curls: 
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 21, 2022)

By pumping a few times I actually got a am dose. Will do the alcohol rinse thing tonight and get my last.
I will do a review of the IML Super 1-Andro tomorrow.
Good chest and tricep workout today.

Chest & tris
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
255 X5
255 X4
255 X5
255 X5
255 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10 
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 165 X30 G30
L  165 X30
R 165 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Feb 22, 2022)

Ironmaglabs Super 1-Andro review.

Should say at the start that absortion and the way this stuff dries quickly is amazing. 
Put it on and the clothes in a few minutes.

I started this at 180 and currently weigh 188. I'm very lean and hard however and was trying to stay relatively close to 181. Yeah I'm still toying with that oldman bench record even though I had a torn pec awhile back

The reason I didn't mess with 1-andro much before was because I got a bit of lethargy from it. The strength gains were good and it promotes a lean hard look tho.
When I was doing the Leaf AF I noticed no lethargy at 50 mgs. That was what made me ask to do this.

I started the 1-andro doing both pumps at once and did notice a bit of lethargy. It wasn't bad but I still changed it to 1 pump in the am and one in the pm. No lethargy and strength started going up. The hardness and gains are quite good at this moderate dose. I was only doing TRT and a little pregnenolone/DHEA along with it.

I give this product a big thumbs up. It would be a great choice for using in a stack with 4-andro for a gainer or a cut.  If I wouldn't buy it myself, I wouldn't brag on it.  I will probably do another run with this.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 10, 2022)

Here's my next one. 


			https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20220310_131501.jpg


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2022)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> Here's my next one.
> 
> 
> https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20220310_131501.jpg


Nice.


----------

